
Apple Reveals Its Suppliers for First Time  - px
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204409004577158764211274708.html?ru=yahoo&mod=yahoo_hs
======
jesseendahl
What's possibly even more impressive is that they are the first technology
company to join the Fair Labor Association, opening them up to independent
outside audits.[1]

Except from the supplier report:

"Apple recently became the first technology company accepted by the Fair Labor
Association (FLA), and we look forward to working with them. While we have
worked with third-party auditors for several years, Apple will also open its
supply chain to the FLA’s independent auditing team, who will measure our
suppliers’ performance against the FLA’s Workplace Code of Conduct and the
results will appear on their website. It’s a level of transparency and
independent oversight that is unmatched in our industry."[2]

[1]: [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/apple-joins-fair-
lab...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/apple-joins-fair-labor-
association-137285303.html) [2]
[http://images.apple.com/supplierresponsibility/pdf/Apple_SR_...](http://images.apple.com/supplierresponsibility/pdf/Apple_SR_2012_Progress_Report.pdf)
(page 3)

------
daxelrod
Also see Apple's mini-site about this:
<http://www.apple.com/supplierresponsibility/> (which has apparently been
around for about a year[1]).

I'm very pleasantly surprised by this news. This is way more transparent than
I'm used to seeing Apple being, especially since the report itself doesn't
paint an entirely rosy picture about the current situation.

[1]: [http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/02/14/apple-
supplier-r...](http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/02/14/apple-supplier-
responsibility-report)

